# Chainring bolt torque?



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Taking the chainrings off a Sram Red Black crankset, and going to a 1x narrow wide chainring. Having trouble finding torque values for t he bolts. I may have sound something that says 8-9 N-M. Does that sound plausible?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

skinewmexico said:


> Taking the chainrings off a Sram Red Black crankset, and going to a 1x narrow wide chainring. Having trouble finding torque values for t he bolts. I may have sound something that says 8-9 N-M. Does that sound plausible?


Sounds high to me. I don't ever torque c-ring bolts, but just tighten them very snugly opposed to 'very tight'. Especially if they're alloy. Use grease.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I had never torqued my chainring bolts before but when I got my Quarq power meter Quarq recommends it. I used steel bolts and torqued them to 10Nm's. I believe alloy bolts are suppose to be 5Nm's.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

SRAM's manual is kind of iffy on this, didn't want to crunch any carbon. And grease, not threadlock, correct?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

skinewmexico said:


> SRAM's manual is kind of iffy on this, didn't want to crunch any carbon. And grease, not threadlock, correct?


You couldn't crunch the solid carbon tabs, but you could strip the nut/bolt. Yep, grease. On all surfaces, not just the threads.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

On my Quarq steel bolts are at 12 NM, alloy is 8-9. Never had an issue. Make sure you gradually torque up on alternating bolts. Use a trustworthy torque wrench. Quarqs need nice even torque.
And best not to grease surfaces with the Quarq. Better dry.....or some have used carbon friction paste on surfaces. Bolts are dry and clean.
Duh.....never mind. Just noticed op did not have a Quarq.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

goodboyr said:


> And best not to grease surfaces with the Quarq. Better dry.....or some have used carbon friction paste on surfaces. Bolts are dry and clean.


This is a REALLY bad idea with alloy bolts. It's not a great idea with steel either. Carbon assembly paste is grease w/grit in it so that's OK but leaving alloy bolts without lube is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I happened to do a chainring for a customer bike yesterday and the bolts had "7-8 Nm" printed on them.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Likewise with the 7-8nm. That is what mine had stamped on them as well.


----------

